# do people LIKE the acceleration noise?



## nccruze (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a 1.8 LS but it's manual. I don't notice mine being loud at all. If it sounded like I have a hole in the muffler, I wouldn't have bought it.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

There is a big difference in the sound of the 2 engines....I noticed the 1.8l to be a different sound...I knew I wasn't buying a 1.8l so it didn't really bother me.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Instant solution: SoundRacer!

SoundRacer


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 29, 2010)

BucaMan said:


> Instant solution: SoundRacer!
> 
> SoundRacer


hahaha


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...two words: _"...loud mufflers..."_ is to hot rodding as HP is to acceleration.

...lots of people are content to just "sound" like a hot rod, others must have the HP and handling to back-up their _"...sound..."_


----------

